# What word do you see?



## kburra (May 4, 2022)

The first word that you see in this word search describes and reveals your character and who you are as a person.

Look at the picture.
What’s the first word you see?

Check out what this word says about your character and about your personality.

If you saw *task*
Your dedication and commitment are your two most important traits. You are dedicated to your job, and you make sure not to let your boss down. If you’re on the other side, and you have people working under you, you always make sure they feel appreciated, motivated and valued.

When you set your mind on something it’s quite difficult for someone to make you change directions.


READ MORE: The first word you see will reveal your subconscious personality
If you saw* power*
You enjoy taking responsibility and having things in your control, and that is when you feel at your best. You don’t mind working in stressful environments, and you do better under pressure than most people do.

You don’t make assumptions; you analyze the situation and act accordingly. You don’t leave anything up to faith. Instead you take control and motivate everyone to work with you through all kinds of challenges and difficult situations until you’ve finally achieved your goal.

You don’t like to lose, and that’s why you tend to jump into action faster than others so that you can take control of the situation before it gets out of hand.

If you saw *home*
You are a mediator, a friend, and a loving and caring person. You are calm and reserved and you don’t let others define who you are.

You have a fountain of joy within you that you share with your family and friends, and they appreciate you for it the most.

You like to surround yourself with like-minded individuals, and like spending time with people you love and respect.

Even from a young age you’ve discovered what the most important things in life are, and for you that’s definitely your family.

If you saw *animal*
If what you saw first was animal that means that you are among just 4% of the population that truly shines with a flame and passion for the outdoors, nature and most of all – animals!

You are a caring and shy person that likes to spend time with like-minded individuals. While people may see you as awkward and antisocial, the truth is that you like spending time with others, just as long as you feel safe and welcome in their circle.

Being a part of this personality group might often make you feel misunderstood by most people, and sometimes even lonely. What you must realize is that people don’t define you, your actions do! So keep on living life the way you desire, even if others won’t ever understand.


If you saw *lover*
You are a very energetic, blunt, and charming person. Your personality type makes you stand out in a group, and always leaves a positive impact on others.

You like being a performer and an entertainer and you’re always ready for an adventure.

Your honesty and sense of humor are your secret weapons and people love you for that.

What makes people want to be in your company is the passion and trill they see in your eyes that immediately makes them wish they had your charisma and charm.

If you saw* team*
Your personality type is quite unique. The qualities that you possess make you very good at personal relationships as well as a good co-worker and team player.

Your analytics skills are amazing and you are always open to change and new ideas.

No matter if you’re a part of a team, or are leading one, you always make sure that everyone feels appreciated and valued, and that no one is excluded in any way. You take everyone’s opinions into consideration, no matter if you think you already have the answers to the problem.


----------



## chic (May 5, 2022)

I saw ARKS. I must be Noah.


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

I saw TEAM


----------



## officerripley (May 6, 2022)

I saw ARK.


----------



## JustBonee (May 6, 2022)

Last line,   bottom to top is Power

Reminds me of a TV game show ... Now you see it, Now you don't ..


----------

